# How close is quantum computing to breaking encryption you ask?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Code-breaking quantum algorithm run on a silicon chip.

*A quantum calculation able to crack one of the most common forms of data encryption has been performed on a silicon chip for the first time.*

Hmmm, my SWAG: maybe about 5-10 years out?

-- Tom


----------



## noodles71 (Sep 1, 2009)

guess thats the end of internet banking then!!
15 years +. miniaturisation is the key.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi noodles,

Not exactly. It means that banking over the Internet will be more secure at the same time due to quantum communication and quantum computers. Maybe my estimate was over optimistic as I tend to agree with your 15 years.

Optical computing would be necessary prior to wide adoption of quantum computers and cost would probably not be a problem for the very rich criminal minds now filching the Internet.

-- Tom


----------

